# Jujitsu/Judo Question



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2006)

I am a bit hesitant to post this, but here goes.

Recently (meaning last week) I have been considering a return to Jujitsu after a very very....very.... long hiatus...greater than 20 years. 

I am a long time CMA person but takedowns and throws have not really been a main part of my training. I do remember how to fall.... for the most part. I do not plan on stopping the CMA training if I do this, but I will eliminate some of it and focus on just one CMA style instead of the 2 going to 4 I have been doing. 

I know about CMA but I am lacking on JMA these days.

This may be a fools errand, I may simply be to old and banged up to start getting thrown through the air again, but I am considering adding it back into my training. How old I am, let's just say I started Jujitsu when enter the Dragon was first released.

And I am not trying to fool myself here; I do realize that if I do return to Jujitsu I will need to do a whole lot of training (exercise & diet stuff) prior to my return. 

Any training suggestions? 

Also I did locate a school near me and although I was not originally going back to Jujitsu I did post a question about the school that went unanswered. Since then I have been doing a lot of thinking about it so....

It is a Jujitsu/Judo school and I am wondering if anyone can shed some light on the style.

What is Taido Ryu Jujitsu?

Thanks


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

This is all I've been able to find so far.

http://www.taidoryu.com/

I'll keep looking though.

Frank


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 5, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Recently (meaning last week) I have been considering a return to Jujitsu after a very very....very.... long hiatus...greater than 20 years.
> 
> This may be a fool&#8217;s errand, I may simply be to old and banged up to start getting thrown through the air again, but I am considering adding it back into my training. How old I am, let's just say I started Jujitsu when enter the Dragon was first released.


If it is any consolation, I knew of a lady who was 71 years old and she started training in Judo.  I admire her guts.  If she felt she can do it, then your 20plus-year break from jujitsu/judo doesn't need to stop you.  If you want to take up Taido Ryu, then go for it!

Age is just a mindset.

- Ceicei


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> This is all I've been able to find so far.
> 
> http://www.taidoryu.com/
> 
> ...


 
Actually that is the school near me and I have never heard of Taido Ryu. 

20 years ago when I moved here there was nothing, now I find this and I may have found another one, but I am not sure which style. If I do find it you can be sure I will be posting it asking for thoughts.

Thanks



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> If it is any consolation, I knew of a lady who was 71 years old and she started training in Judo. I admire her guts. If she felt she can do it, then your 20plus-year break from jujitsu/judo doesn't need to stop you. If you want to take up Taido Ryu, then go for it!
> 
> Age is just a mindset.
> 
> - Ceicei




Thank you and thanks for the help all assistance is greatly appreciated


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 6, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Have you considered an alternative throwing Japanese Throwing Art like Aikido?  Depending on the school and their approach you may find it offers very similar benefits in terms of a throwing art but perhaps a little more gentle approach.  I found that the Aikido that I studied reinforced my concepts of energy and redirection that I practiced in Tai Chi.

Best of Luck!

Rob


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Have you considered an alternative throwing Japanese Throwing Art like Aikido? Depending on the school and their approach you may find it offers very similar benefits in terms of a throwing art but perhaps a little more gentle approach. I found that the Aikido that I studied reinforced my concepts of energy and redirection that I practiced in Tai Chi.
> 
> ...


 
Thought about it, but my roots are Jujitsu and if I go back, that is where I would like to start...could also start visits to the hospital too 

If the Jujutsu fails then I may look into Aikido. The only problem is that the only aikido school near me, that I knew was good, has appeared to have vanished. As did a good aikijitsu school that use to be near me. But I also have no idea how good the jujitsu school I found is, nor the one I think I may have found. 

Regardless, I am not going to sign up right now, as I said I need to do some serious training first. Time is not kind if take a break and let it catch up. 

Also I am still going to train Tai Chi, just switched to Cheng Manching style. 

Thanks


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

If you go back to the Judo JuJutsu stuff again.  Do yourself a huge favor, do not go in thinking you still know how to fall correctly.  That is not true and your body is not conditioned for it.

I hold my brown in Judo and at one time almost tested for dan.  I started hapkido again after a two year layoff and tried some high impact falling right off the bat and regretted it immediately.

Just be careful please.  That is all I ask and recommend.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Have you considered an alternative throwing Japanese Throwing Art like Aikido? Depending on the school and their approach you may find it offers very similar benefits in terms of a throwing art but perhaps a little more gentle approach. I found that the Aikido that I studied reinforced my concepts of energy and redirection that I practiced in Tai Chi.
> 
> ...


 
Phadrus00

I have to repost my response, because after much thinking, you are right. When I feel I am ready to start back into some thing like Jujitsu it would be a very good idea for me to check out Aikido schools as well. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> If you go back to the Judo JuJutsu stuff again. Do yourself a huge favor, do not go in thinking you still know how to fall correctly. That is not true and your body is not conditioned for it.
> 
> I hold my brown in Judo and at one time almost tested for dan. I started hapkido again after a two year layoff and tried some high impact falling right off the bat and regretted it immediately.
> 
> Just be careful please. That is all I ask and recommend.


 
Thank You, I definitely will remember that.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 25, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Phadrus00
> 
> I have to repost my response, because after much thinking, you are right. When I feel I am ready to start back into some thing like Jujitsu it would be a very good idea for me to check out Aikido schools as well.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


 
XS,

Best of luck training!  I think Aikido is a wonderful art and I think it will compliment your Tai Chi very well!

Regards,
Rob


----------

